# Reccommend me a pen



## Rxq (Dec 20, 2007)

I was in Hong Kong the a few months back and saw some very nice pens.
One that caught my attention had a weave design (kinda like a weaved basket). Any idea who manufactures them?
Kinda like this:









I recently decided to invest in a nice pen. I know I wont use it for everyday writing and I will only rarely use it for special occasions and for show, but I still want one. It's one of those personal things i feel I have to have.

So, any advice for a newcomer on pens?


----------



## OmegaSeiko (Jan 23, 2008)

That is from Porsche Design. My old roomy had that pen. t is very nice, but a little heavy for me. It was also out of my price range. I settles by gettin ga much smaller Porsche that opens and closes when you shake it.

There are so many pens out there. I can't imagine where to start. Do you want to stick with ballpoint? What price range are you considering? Do you want to stick with modern styling?

My favorite modern looking ballpoint that wasn't too expensive was the Lamy 2000. It is much lighter than the Porsche you pictured, and about 1/3rd the price.










I expect that this is just a shot into the dark. Since I am also interested in the exact pen you posted, I assume our tastes may be similar.

Here is a selection of my ballpoints:


----------



## Rxq (Dec 20, 2007)

Whats the difference between ballpoint and fountain? What else is there?


----------



## OmegaSeiko (Jan 23, 2008)

There is also Rollerball. I will allow an expert to explain the differences more eloquently, but in short, the basic technology in a fountain pen has been around much longer than that of the other two. For this reason, many serious watch collectors prefer fountain pens.

For reference, here is the same Lamy 2000 I posted above, but in a Fountain Pen version:


----------



## Rxq (Dec 20, 2007)

What is the nicest to write with?
I was thinking about going fountain cuz all my other normal pens are ballpoint.
Are there any good fountain pens with the weave design that are less than $100?


----------



## spluurfg (Feb 20, 2008)

Ball pens use ink that is not water soluble. The ink is thicker, so ball points tend to write 'slower'. This helps if slow, deliberate writing helps you write more neatly. The ink is also less likely to run if the paper gets wet, and BP's are also great for carbon copy documents. Probably the best suited if you write in a plain font.

Rollerballs use water-soluble ink with a similar mechanism to ball points -- so you get a more flowy, smooth motion. However, the ink is more likely to bleed or come off your fingers. Rollerballs are good if you like to write very quickly, but like the ease of a ball mechanism. Rollerballs suit italics and cursive.

Fountains also use water-soluble ink and are the most 'flowy'. They are very well suited for cursive and can help you write very quickly. However, they are also the most fussy, requiring you to clean the nib every so often, wear the nib in initially, etc. They come in fine/medium/broad nibs, usually. Most people use medium, which can give you just a hint of a calligraphic effect.

I personally just picked up a Parker Sonnet that was on sale here:

http://www.paradisepen.com/paradise...en+Medium&pf_id=PAAAIAGIKLPADGAG&dept_id=3358

Silver guilloche barrel and rhodium plated 18k nib -- gold nibs are nice, as they are softer than steel and flex a bit when you write.


----------



## OmegaSeiko (Jan 23, 2008)

A quick search showed the Porsche P3110 starting at $175, but you should be able to find a small discount if you want to put the effort in. Good luck.


----------



## Rxq (Dec 20, 2007)

Do i have to dip fountain pens in ink like a feather pen on tv? lol


----------



## cdvma (Jan 27, 2008)

Rxq said:


> Do i have to dip fountain pens in ink like a feather pen on tv? lol


Nope.


----------



## OmegaSeiko (Jan 23, 2008)

It does need to be filled though. There is a reservoir in the pens. On the fountain pen I posted, you can see a small metal tab that I believe is used to pull the ink into this chamber. Not sure how long you can write before you need to refill it though. Anyone?


----------



## Rxq (Dec 20, 2007)

I found this http://www.arbutus-newyork.com.au/sportster.html#
Its like $30 on e-bay shipped. Doe is look like its of any quality?

Edit: seems asian


----------



## Shangas (Mar 16, 2008)

I would not really recommend using a fountain pen as a showpiece or occasional writer. They're instruments which are generally designed to be used daily. Filling up a fountain pen with ink and then leaving it alone for a month is not good for the pen. I would stick with a ballpoint pen. 

And no, you don't have to dip the pen, although you can if you want to. I don't, though. I have proper dip-pens to fulfill that particular area of my fetish.


----------



## Rxq (Dec 20, 2007)

What is the difference between rollerball and ball point?


----------



## koenick (Feb 12, 2006)

the difference is the smoothness of the writing, though with some of the ball pen refills the diference is getting narrower and narrower. the big differnce is that the refill of a ball pen will last you for a long long time compared to a rollar ball which will last you with heavy use a month or so. most refills for my OMAS and Delta pens cost around $5. as compared to a parker will cost a couple of dollars and a montblanc costing under $5.

i usually by my pens from 2 stores in the washington dc area, farhney's pens and Bertrum's inkwell. Bert always has a case with pens at a 50% discount. great deals he gets these pens that manufacturers are closing out. i got a set of parker duofolds from him a few years ago for $150.

good luck.


----------



## georges zaslavsky (Feb 11, 2006)

I never liked the Faber Castell pens.


----------



## Molando (May 31, 2021)

Deleting, as just noticed I replied to a post from 2008!


----------

